# Perfect Expat Package



## ccw40 (Oct 14, 2014)

What would you all say would be the most important part of my expat package when I get assigned to China?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Depending on where you are and stay:
1: if you have children tuition support (international extremely expensive in China).
2. If you travel quite far for work or have kids a car & driver are convenient
3 Get a decent insurance
4. Make sure your social security and retirement schemes are properly in place.


----------

